# New Hardware Set Up



## rayfire (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey guys,
I will be purchasing a HD 7870 from SP road today, i have a few questions about setting up my new card and bios settings so pls help me.
As of now this is what i would do
1.ground the PSU and install the card and the power pins, and connect to my monitor.
2.switch on the computer and install the drivers from amd.com
im sure im missing many things so let me know what they are

some questions 
1.Should i download both Catalyst Software Suite and Latest Beta Driver from this link AMD Catalyst
2.How do i disable intel HD graphics in bios?
3.will my games run and reconfigure to the new hardware or should i do something?
4.where can i find my coupon code for NEVER SETTLE FOREVER

Sorry for noob questions


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 12, 2013)

> Have you already purchased the PC?

> To install a graphic card:

1. turn off the PC and allow it to stay as is for ~15 mins to avoid any static shock.
2. Open the cabinet and touch any bare metal area of cabinet to bring you and the PC to same potential.
3. Insert the graphic card into the PCIe slot. If you have multiple PCIe slots then use the one with highest multiplier available.
4. Fix the graphic card with screws at the rear slot.
5. Connect PCIe power cables if the graphic card has the slot for.
6. Turn on the PC and install the drivers.
7. Restart the system and you are ready to game hard.

> Integrated grapohica are automatically disable d when a discreet graphic card is instered.

> You don't need to reconfigure any games.


----------



## rayfire (Oct 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Have you already purchased the PC?
> 
> > To install a graphic card:
> 
> ...



Yes i have purchased the PC

Thx for the quick reply, could u tell me which driver sh i download?
Should i download both Catalyst Software Suite and Latest Beta Driver from this link AMD Catalyst?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 13, 2013)

rayfire said:


> Yes i have purchased the PC
> 
> Thx for the quick reply, could u tell me which driver sh i download?
> Should i download both Catalyst Software Suite and Latest Beta Driver from this link AMD Catalyst?



Sorry, no experience with AMD graphic cards.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 13, 2013)

download only  Catalyst Software Suite. no need to download beta drivers.

here is the link assuming windows 7 64 bit *www2.ati.com/drivers/13-9_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 13, 2013)

the shopkeeper will give you a coupon with your GPU(seperately)..dont forget to ask him..or if you are ordering online it will some with the package...


----------



## rayfire (Oct 13, 2013)

Iv booked a sapphire 7870XT for 18880, tax included.
good price?
@flyingcow what if they dont give me a coupon


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 13, 2013)

not bad . but i think you could get a better deal online.
which psu do you have?


----------



## rayfire (Oct 13, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> not bad . but i think you could get a better deal online.
> which psu do you have?



CX 500v2
if i dont overclock will this be fine?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 13, 2013)

it should be fine.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 14, 2013)

rayfire said:


> Iv booked a sapphire 7870XT for 18880, tax included.
> good price?
> @flyingcow what if they dont give me a coupon



you keel him...then bury him in his own backyard...JK I dont know bro..i buyed online 
but if you persuade him he "might" give you...if not you are in bad luck


----------



## rayfire (Oct 14, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> you keel him...then bury him in his own backyard...JK I dont know bro..i buyed online
> but if you persuade him he "might" give you...if not you are in bad luck



i will 
btw is der a document from amd which i can print and show him, will go tmro morning


----------



## rayfire (Oct 18, 2013)

hey guys,
7870 xt is out of stock and i cant find a cheaper one in sp road.
So i was thinking of international shipping from amazon.com
Amazon.com: MSI AMD Radeon HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 DVI/HDMI/2xMini DisplayPort PCI-Express Video Card R7950 TWIN FROZR 3GD5/OC: Computers & Accessories

Could you tell me how the warranty will work?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 18, 2013)

rayfire said:


> Iv booked a sapphire 7870XT for 18880, tax included.
> good price?
> @flyingcow what if they dont give me a coupon



If you can cancel the order, i'd recommend you buy the GTX 760 from flipkart, it avaialable for 20k atm [17k with standard chartered credit card]


----------



## rayfire (Oct 18, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> If you can cancel the order, i'd recommend you buy the GTX 760 from flipkart, it avaialable for 20k atm [17k with standard chartered credit card]



no stock its self, im  looking for a amd card.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 18, 2013)

rayfire said:


> no stock its self, im  looking for a amd card.



Then your best bet would be 7870XT or waiting for the newer R9-270X [Which is an overclocked 7870XT and mostly will not have coil whine faced by many of the 7870XT's]


I am personally waiting for the R9-280X, it should release by the end of this month considering asus has already published it on their website:

*www.asus.com/in/News/SibqWyvOgiJM4Wqt


----------



## rayfire (Oct 18, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Then your best bet would be 7870XT or waiting for the newer R9-270X [Which is an overclocked 7870XT and mostly will not have coil whine faced by many of the 7870XT's]
> 
> 
> I am personally waiting for the R9-280X, it should release by the end of this month considering asus has already published it on their website:
> ...



Isnt r9 270x a rebranded 7870, both r9 270x and 7870 have 1280 stream processors.
and even if i wait i dont think r9 270x will be priced 17k to 18k

Does MSI offer Global Warranty for graphics card in india?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 18, 2013)

rayfire said:


> Does MSI offer Global Warranty for graphics card in india?




i dont think so.


----------



## rayfire (Oct 18, 2013)

My friend is ready to bring the graphics card from US.
is there any manufacturer for which the warranty is valid in india?


----------

